# Northwest Iowa Retriever Club Field Trial



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any News on the Q?

Marty and Lesa


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

What I heard was second hand but heard that it was VERY hard and that only 8 out of 33 had done a good job so far.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks, Gwen


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Qual water series today. #6,7,9,10,11,13,14,24,25,26 back.

1rst series very difficult only 11 of 36 did w/out a handle and most of those were not very pretty.

I believe some of those back to 4th series had handles in 1rst series. I would have liked to make the final cut but much to learn in this game.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Bob,
Thanks for the update. Hopefully we will have somebody calling us with updates today on the Derby, but if anybody else gets news on it we would love to hear.

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

drbobsd said:


> Qual water series today. #6,7,9,10,11,13,14,24,25,26 back.
> 
> 1st series very difficult only 11 of 36 did w/out a handle and most of those were not very pretty.
> 
> I believe some of those back to 4th series had handles in 1rst series. I would have liked to make the final cut but much to learn in this game.


It was tight, tight, tight. Someone calculated that from left retired to long center bird was 10 degrees. From long center bird to flyer was 15 degrees. The stand up triple was shot around the horn, left to right with a go bird flyer. The left gun was probably 150 yards, center was 275, flyer was 195. This doesn't include the steep terrain--so distances were farther. Terrain was difficult, cover was deep.

Dogs hunted the flyer due to cover and terrain. Dogs sent for the left bird were to cut the corner of a pond. Once in the pond, the cover on the edge was so high the dog could not see any of the gun stations. Many dogs squared the shore, came up short of the left gun which they couldn't see due to cover and pushed up the hill to the long bird--which they also could not see until they went most of the way up and over a ledge of deep cover. dogs that cheated the water had a better chance of getting that left bird--and many dogs did that.

during the course of the test, the wind was blowing from left to right, then continued to move all the way around so it was in the dogs' faces, until it was blowing right to left towards the end. Also, partway through the test, there were live ducks swimming on the pond that were shot and picked up.

on the land series there were 17 pickups, I marked 8 handles--all handles were called back, and gorilla hunts. As Bob stated, there were only a few dogs that did the test well.

Handlers running the Open heard about the setup and came to see it--so that says a lot about the difficulty. Weather was very nice--overcast and cool to the point we had jackets and I even saw one blanket. However, the sun burst through at about 11 a.m. on friday and temp went to 85 quickly. we still had a good breeze, but it was warm.

Of the callbacks to the watermarks, here is what I noted for work on the 1st series land triple--this is unofficial, so if i made an error i apologize.

Land Triple only:
6-no handles (nice work in 1st series)
7-handle
9, 10--no handles
11--handle
13-handle
14--no handle
24 (very nice work in first series), 25, 26--no handles

Some of the dogs without handles had hunts. I only remember that 6, 24 had nice work. there may have been others, but I didn't note it.

Will be interesting to see who wins!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Bob or Ann,
that is a great post ! Thank you. Hope you are planning on watching the derby. Would love to get that kind of reporting on it. One of our puppy buyers has a pup running in it.

thanks,
Marty and Lesa


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm home in the air conditioning! I was one of the pickups (due to gross misdemeanor handler error) in the first series. If i hear any news on the derby or other stakes, I will certainly post. ann


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Qual results as per phone so forgive me for any mistakes.

1rst #10
2nd #26
3rd #24
4th #14
RJam #11

I think rest of dogs jammed. Water triple with 2 retired for the 4th series is what I heard.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

HiRollerlabs said:


> I'm home in the air conditioning! I was one of the pickups (due to gross misdemeanor handler error) in the first series. If i hear any news on the derby or other stakes, I will certainly post. ann


Ann,
Sorry about that, I've been there and done that.

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Any news on the other stakes?


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Sounds like 1rst series for Derby was big single with multiple water entries. All dogs back for 2nd series except #4,21,22.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Thank you Bob.

Marty


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

amateur callbacks to water blind 1,2,5,6,7,8,9,11,13,15,17,19,21,26,29,32,33,42,43,53,54,55,57,58

derby callbacks to 3rd series 1,2,5,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,23

sorry i forgot to get open callbacks.


----------



## labadored (Jun 9, 2006)

Anyone have the Open callbacks?


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any news on the 3rd series of the Derby

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Wasn't able to get all the placings in the Derby,
But want to say congrats to Mike Enmon, his pup RMR's Sampson placed 4th !

Way to go Sam.

Marty and Lesa


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Any word on the OPEN and any other derby placements?


----------



## KEITH L (Nov 2, 2005)

all i got is derby

ken reed 1st
mike judas 2nd
bobby george 3rd and 4th 
no dog names
sorry

keith
________
FORD VEGA PICTURE


----------



## rjouben (Jul 29, 2004)

*Full Open Results:*

1st: #5 Tucker - Fred Kampo (o/h)
2nd: #67 Nick - B. Eckett (h), J. McKay (o)
3rd: #26 Hook - B. Eckett (h), M. Haring & L. Morehouse (o)
4th: #16 Buster - J. Petraitis (h), P. & K. Hayes (o)
RJ: #40 Luke - D. Farmer (h), L. Smithwick (o)

Jams:
#20 Ethel - D. Farmer (h), M. Kammerer (o)
#25 Slick - D. Farmer (h), F. Benners (o)
#41 Smoke - B. George (h), J. Carlisle (o)
#46 Gus - D. Farmer (h), W. Bowen (o)
#66 Cather - D. Farmer (h), T. Brian (o)
#68 Belle - J. Beck (h), R. Jouben (o)
#70 Cody - C. Moody (h), B. Statham (o)
#72 Duece - B. Eckett (h), M. & H. Strol (o)

*Full Qual Results*

1st: #10 Maizy - J. Beck (h), B. Zylstra (o)
2nd: #26 Astro - J. Beck (h), R. Jouben (o)
3rd: #24 Chief - R. Ellis (o/h)
4th: #14 Ike - P. Horsey (h), A. Nykiel (o)
RJ: #11 Tex - D. Farmer (h), V. Matter (o)

Jams:
#6 Gracie - L. Fekula (o/h)
#7 Tillie - D. Snyder (o/h)
#9 Kayla - C. Moody (h), W. & S. Riffle (o)
#13 Pride - B. George (h), D. & M. Honeycutt (o)
#25 Scamp - D. Robertson (o/h)


I have zero info on the Am, went out way early on that one, and didn't go back.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Amateur results:


1st #54 AFC Pekisko Calumet Rebel Doll - Sharon Gierman 
2nd #53 Sixston'e Perseverance - Steven Bray 
3rd #11 Candlewood's Citizen Smith - Fred Kampo 
4th #6 Sunshine Dinah Soar - Bill Burks 
RJ #21 FC AFC Barton Creek's O Mustard- Mike Haring(O)/ Loren Morehouse(H) 

JAMS
#2 Buffalocreek's Babelicious - Lydia Fekula&Jeff Schuett(O)/Lydia (H) 
#8 FC AFC Hunting Hills Coriander - Dave Hemminger
#19 Frisbie's Rollie Kate - Darrell Frisbie
#43 FC Blackwater Be Be - David Harter


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Lydia, Babe and Gracie on your Jams!!!
Your fans,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## labman52738 (Jul 13, 2005)

Which one of Ken Reed's dogs won the Derby?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Way to go Lydia, Babe and Gracie on your Jams!!!
> Your fans,
> Becky and Hoss


What Becky said!!!! 

Susan, Niki, Honor, Kirby, Gavel, Rusty, & Ruckus!


----------

